# 6' 100g Current Status



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Quick Update - HC is still being high maintenance in this tank. I am thoroughly convinced that any type of ground dwellers, except for Cherry or Crystal shrimp, make HC very difficult. I have another tank with the HC in it with no ground dwellers and the HC is rooting and growing very well.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey jrs,

As usual your planted tanks are quite awesome. Always like how they look.

Why do you say ground-dwellers make it difficult for HC? Is it because they tend to uproot the HC? 

I find ground-dwellers useful once carpet plants are well-rooted, my cories, otos, loaches and shrimp help clean/move around any debris that settles, making it longer periods between actual maintenance.

Regards,
Dexter


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes it is the transition time to when the roots actually bind the substrate that I find difficult. Broken pieces of glass over the HC help to root it but make the lateral spread slower.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice, I hope that big piece of java fern you snatched up works well too


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Brian 

I am coming up to Miss. on Monday if you want to do that SMS trade.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it Jrs... 

I really like that clearing and cant wait for it all to come in...


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Great diversity of plant species jrs. I see quite a few stem plants in there I don't even recognize. Clearly I need to expand my species range. Great job with the scaping too. I know how much of a pain ground plants can be, some of my big snails would unearth the mesh mats I put hairgrass on. Very frustrating.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

This is what I currently have in various tanks (haven't updated the list in a few months though). Collectoritis is starting to get absurd though.

PLANTS 
Limnophila sessiliflora 
Limnophila aromatica
Alternanthera reineckii ''lilacina'' ('Purple') 
Sagittaria subulata 
Hygrophila corymbosa ‘siamensis’
Hygrophila polysperma v. sunset 
Hygrophila polysperma 'ceylon' 
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea) 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Cabomba furcata - Red cabomba 
crypt wendtii ‘brown’
ceratopteris pteroides 
ludwiga repens
ludwiga repens ‘rubin’
POTOMAGETON GAYI 
Elatine triandra 
BACOPA CAROLINIANA 
BACOPA MONERII
HYGROPHILA DIFFORMIS 
AMMANIA SP BONSAI
LUDWIGIA INCLINATA VAR. VERTICILLATA 'CUBA' 
ELEOCHARIS ACICULARIS 
EGERIA NAJAS 
HYGROPHILA SP. 'RED' 
NYMPHAEA MICRANTHA 
ANUBIAS BARTERI VAR. NANA 
GLOSSOSTIGMA ELATINOIDES 
Echinodorus 'Red Special'
MONOSOLENIUM TENERUM 
VESICULARIA MONTAGNE 
ROTALA SP. 'NANJENSHAN'
Fissidens Fontanus
Taxiplyllum sp. ‘Peacock moss’
crypt parva
Rotola macrandra
ECHINODORUS URUGUAYENSIS
Lobelia cardinalis
Taxiplyllum sp. ‘java moss’
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Echinodorus tenellus
Cabomba coralinia
Bylxa japonica
LILAEOPSIS BRASILIENSIS
Vallisneria torta
Vallisneria America
Hemianthus Callitrichoides ‘cuba’
Elocharis montevidensis
Eustralis stellata
Marsilea quadrifolia
Fissidens nobilis
Flame moss
Spikey moss
PLAGIOMNIUM sp.?
stargrass
Pogostemon helferi
Lagarosiphon major
NESAEA CRASSICAULIS
Samolus parviflorus
Anubias nana


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Holy crap...


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

JamesG said:


> Great diversity of plant species jrs. I see quite a few stem plants in there I don't even recognize. Clearly I need to expand my species range. Great job with the scaping too. I know how much of a pain ground plants can be, some of my big snails would unearth the mesh mats I put hairgrass on. Very frustrating.


I have done many diferent ground covers (glosso, HC, E. triandra, hairgrass, sags, tenellus, HM, B. japonica, H. sunset) but in this particular tank with the large ground dwellers the HC is proving to be somewhat of a PITA. Hopefully once it completely meshes with itself the fauna wont continue to uproot it.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that is quite the list. I am certain mine wouldn't be that long. I basically have all the plants menagerie carries, probably just less diverse species or varietals for the big ones like the echinodorous (sp?), vals, and hygrophila. 

You should take a trip up north this summer/spring and see what you can collect that will survive in an aquarium. I have been doing that as much as I can, although the only luck I have had is with some local Val type species and local Nymphea.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you scuba for them or pick them out of shallow parts of the water?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I collect local mosses. Many of them dont take to immersed growth but a few have. They are primarily of the Fontanalis genus. The few that have taken are not particularly interesting. I have seen Lobelia, Waterpest and some liverworts but I am not that interested in collecting them.

Anyone have access to Utricularia graminiflora?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats beautiful and Im sure alot of work and precision. You have all the plants there are to this hobby.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

There are some great local Potamageton (pondweed) that grows great in tropical tanks.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

*re:*

nice work... I like your "hedging" lines..


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Brian said:


> Do you scuba for them or pick them out of shallow parts of the water?


Sorry for the late reply, I missed the question directed at me.

I don't go beyond arms reach for them. Although sometimes I use a boathook to uproot plants I would have to get out of the canoe to collect.

Where does everyone find true aquatic mosses? I have tried multiple shoreline species that are basically in the 'wave zone' but never fully submersed and not had any luck in a tank.


----------

